# What light(s) is in your pocket today?



## jrgold (Apr 10, 2020)

Not looking for your entire collection, or all your edc stuff. Just what light(s) you have in your pocket today. I’ve got an e-35 on me today, with the OR E-Head throwy optic DIP 8








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLED (Apr 10, 2020)

McGiz Haiku in pocket, La Petite on lanyard. That's a nice OR set up, by the way.


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 10, 2020)

Nice light jR

Malkoff mdc 1xaa on a eneloop

Plight i3eos on a keychain


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Apr 10, 2020)

TNC 18650 Ti dragon and Ti frosted Boss 35 for backup!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 10, 2020)

Sky Lumen Nguyen with Malkoff WM61LLLL and a tool AA 2.0 with Osram White by JC customs.


----------



## robd88 (Apr 10, 2020)

Olight S2R Baton 2 in green. My goto light for around the house.





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ/TN (Apr 10, 2020)

Malkoff 1CR123 with VME head and M361 W219C 3000K.
Muyshondt Maus on keyring


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 10, 2020)

Russ/TN said:


> Malkoff 1CR123 with VME head and M361 W219C 3000K.
> Muyshondt Maus on keyring



Very nice!


----------



## jrgold (Apr 10, 2020)

Dang, some really nice lights guys! Wish I would have pulled the trigger on one of those Nguyens when I was looking at them a while back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 10, 2020)

Same two lights I have carried since 2016. Both by PK Design Lab back when PK was making consumer lighting. A PR-1 since that June and a PL-2 since that September. 





I have since added a #14 o'ring and Deer Park bottle cap to the PR-1. The PL-2 has 1 of 9 made stainless two way clip that allows it to tailstand and a micro carabiner to quick fasten or release it. The PR-1 is fed by a NiteCore RCR, the PL-2 an Eneloop Pro.

Good thread jr.


----------



## jrgold (Apr 10, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> Same two lights I have carried since 2016. Both by PK Design Lab back when PK was making consumer lighting. A PR-1 since that June and a PL-2 since that September.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love seeing well used lights! Do you typically carry both or switch off?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 10, 2020)

Just got back from the farm, this is what I had


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 10, 2020)

Dang byk

Those lights got some love huh! 

They almost bare aluminum


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 10, 2020)

Ya that's some pocket love for sure


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 10, 2020)

Fish that’s the second time I see you post that light before 

You seem to carry it often, what’s in it?


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 10, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> Fish that’s the second time I see you post that light before
> 
> You seem to carry it often, what’s in it?


I carry it everyday. Right now the wildcat.


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 10, 2020)

This is the collection I allow my wife and daughter to grab from everyday. My wife fancies the old school 47s preon, and my kid mainly grabs the f10


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 10, 2020)

Nice! 

I like that color of the Preon


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 10, 2020)

Me too,, I also have a toxic green one as well.


----------



## Polliwog (Apr 10, 2020)

Streamlight 1aaa


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 10, 2020)

jrgold said:


> Love seeing well used lights! Do you typically carry both or switch off?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



PR-1 rides in my left pocket with cash, nail clippers, a small Gerber knife and chapstick.
The PL-2 in the right pocket with coins, ear plugs, (3)flash drives and a second small Gerber knife. 
Every work day. 

Non work days the PL-2, chapstick and a knife go where I go.


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 10, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> Same two lights I have carried since 2016. Both by PK Design Lab back when PK was making consumer lighting. A PR-1 since that June and a PL-2 since that September.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked a pkdl weapon mounted light second hand. I have yet to put it through testing (1000) round of xm855. I hope it passes. Where are they made? Please say USA.


----------



## ven (Apr 11, 2020)

I tend to swap around lights like i do watches, today is the E1e, 





With a tana 219b!





Later on when i swap watches, i will grab another torch. It will be smaller than 18650, but at least 16340...........who knows what it could be.


----------



## luipermom (Apr 11, 2020)

Nitecore Tiki. Nice (and the most recent) adition to my mini-flashlights collection. I love it by performace and functions.

By the way, this is my first post in CPF but I've been reading you since long time ago.


----------



## jrgold (Apr 11, 2020)

An MD1 is a good companion for building legos with the kids 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 11, 2020)

Fish 14 said:


> I picked a pkdl weapon mounted light second hand. I have yet to put it through testing (1000) round of xm855. I hope it passes. Where are they made? Please say USA.



PK rented a building about the size of a 2 car garage and used state of the art cnc equipment in China. Batches of 250 at a time were created. He contracted a company to coat each one, then another to assemble them by hand. All in China. 
The weapon mount light was almost 18 months between design and production. Much of that time was stress testing a few dozen before production began. The only issue I am aware of is that some of the initial batch had a glue that softened with heat. And a few using the light engine end to swap fuel cells had a flickering or non lighting issue where twisting the "head" back on resulted in the engine part twising into the bezel just slightly enough to cause a contact issue. A slight untwist of the engine from the bezel would get it working again.


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 11, 2020)

Md3


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks fixer


----------



## ven (Apr 11, 2020)

Full titanium evening, will see me into Sunday now.


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 11, 2020)

ven said:


> Full titanium evening, will see me into Sunday now.


Quit flashing that ORIS, geesh your gonna make me spend more money on a already expensive week. [emoji16]


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 11, 2020)

Dang ven that’s a sweeeeettt duo there my friend !


----------



## ven (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## Vemice (Apr 11, 2020)

My hot-rodded ThruniteVn Ti:


----------



## Elmie (Apr 11, 2020)

Spy tri-v 3b

Been neglected for a bit since acquiring HDS rotaries.


----------



## boo5ted (Apr 11, 2020)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Sky Lumen Nguyen with Malkoff WM61LLLL and a tool AA 2.0 with Osram White by JC customs.





How is that Tool with the Osram, is it brighter than the XPL or just better throw? I've got a Ti model I've been thinking about changing the led.


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 11, 2020)

Did you have to modify that BM clip to fit that tool?


----------



## boo5ted (Apr 11, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> Did you have to modify that BM clip to fit that tool?





Just had to bend the back of it to match the curve of the light. Then stripped it because it was originally black.


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 11, 2020)

Man that looks super sweet !

You used stock benchmade hardware and some small nuts on the backside?


----------



## boo5ted (Apr 11, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> Man that looks super sweet !
> 
> You used stock benchmade hardware and some small nuts on the backside?





Thanks! I got tired of not having a deep carry clip so I made my own.


----------



## jrgold (Apr 11, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> Did you have to modify that BM clip to fit that tool?



The spyderco Lynch deep carry clip for the pm2/ smock also fits a zebra sc64


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 11, 2020)

Ahh that’s awesome
Thanks jr


----------



## ven (Apr 12, 2020)

Elmie said:


> Spy tri-v 3b
> 
> Been neglected for a bit since acquiring HDS rotaries.




WOW stunning, i cant get my head around how small these actually are. A master piece.


Easter Sunday morning pocket carry, 219b 4000k


----------



## TyTEK (Apr 12, 2020)

oo: LOVE that spy!! 

ven, those HDS shots are awesome!!

Gizmo tri-pack with a Tana SuperLE for today


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 12, 2020)

Ven that HDS is manoman!

I believe a hds is in my near future been on their site quite a bit lately .


----------



## jrgold (Apr 13, 2020)

TyTEK said:


> oo: LOVE that spy!!
> 
> ven, those HDS shots are awesome!!
> 
> Gizmo tri-pack with a Tana SuperLE for today



That’s such a beauty! Are those e-series? 

Today I’m running an md2 with dpc tailcap, wildcat head with 2x imr18350

Edit: forgot pict [emoji2957]







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timothybil (Apr 13, 2020)

In my good 'leaving the house' jeans I have a Lumintop Tool AA 2.0 with a purple Efest 1400 cell. In my knock-around-the house sweats I have my venerable Streamlight Microstream. I kept a Sofirn C01 next to the computer, but my NiMH cell bleed all over the insides, so I am waiting for my silver Sofirn C01S to replace it, as I don't hold out a lot of hope of resurrecting the C01.


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 13, 2020)

What type of nimh cell leaked?


----------



## nightshade (Apr 13, 2020)

JetBeam TC_R1 with test teflon ring for salt water immersion. So far, so good. Three days of lucrative net casting. Will see how the new magnets and spring survive in a week or so. Making the best of social distancing while making good use of the beautiful weather and calm waters. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## ven (Apr 13, 2020)

For the evening, 219b 5000k h17f


----------



## TyTEK (Apr 13, 2020)

4500K XP-L HI BOSS 35 for today


----------



## TyTEK (Apr 14, 2020)

I've heard McGizmo's are e-series compatible, but I don't have any SureFires to try it out. Maybe someone else knows for sure?


----------



## TyTEK (Apr 14, 2020)

Love that Tana modded E2 ven! :twothumbs


----------



## ven (Apr 14, 2020)

Thank you TyTEK,love the gizmo and BOSS to

Yes TyTEk, compatible













Today 219b zebra


----------



## bigburly912 (Apr 14, 2020)

I’m carrying this recently acquired Quark. Love this light. Don’t know why I sold my other one years ago.


----------



## TyTEK (Apr 15, 2020)

ven, thanks for the info! Some great legos there!

bigburly, Quarks are awesome! Is that an older Quark or a newer gen?


Today's carry, a McGizmo Haiku with Tana TripLED (219C HiCRI @ 4000K)


----------



## jrgold (Apr 15, 2020)

TyTEK said:


> ven, thanks for the info! Some great legos there!
> 
> bigburly, Quarks are awesome! Is that an older Quark or a newer gen?
> 
> ...



Man, that light is so grailish [emoji16]

My carry today was to help liven up the stay at home boredom a little. Just got home from a walk and man I love the tint of whatever 219b bin Vinh uses







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LedTed (Apr 15, 2020)

I had an EagTac D25 AAA UV for inspection at work.

Yesterday, I forgot my gray FW3A at work. So, today I brought in my bare aluminum FW3A. My gray FW3A was right where I left it, so ended up carrying all three flashlights at work today.

Now that I’m home tonight, though not in pockets, but at arm’s reach are a NiteCore D11.2 and my gray BLF FW3A.


----------



## jrgold (Apr 15, 2020)

LedTed said:


> I had an EagTac D25 AAA UV for inspection at work.
> 
> Yesterday, I forgot my gray FW3A at work. So, today I brought in my bare aluminum FW3A. My gray FW3A was right where I left it, so ended up carrying all three flashlights at work today.
> 
> Now that I’m home tonight, though not in pockets, but at arm’s reach are a NiteCore D11.2 and my gray BLF FW3A.



Since you’re a Fw3a fan, are you thinking about getting a kr4? I’m tempted, hopefully the switch isn’t as finicky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Apr 15, 2020)

TyTEK said:


> ven, thanks for the info! Some great legos there!
> 
> bigburly, Quarks are awesome! Is that an older Quark or a newer gen?
> 
> ...




Love it, on a short list of all time fav lights, the haiku is well up there. Mine will be handed down to my lad. Just something about the timeless design, my fav EDC form factor , an awesome little package finished off with a TripLED


----------



## ggreen57 (Apr 15, 2020)

Acebeam TK16. Great little light with plenty of output. Been carrying my Deadwwod Ti Huckleberry which is one of my favorites.


----------



## ven (Apr 15, 2020)

Pocket rocket ti of Daniels today, 219b 4000k 9080 with h17f by CRX


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 15, 2020)

Reylight lan ti xpl 

Great little edc


----------



## TyTEK (Apr 16, 2020)

Yeah the Tana TripLED McGizmo is a personal favorite of mine as well. Tarik is such a great guy and I loved sending stuff off to him to mod. It was a great experience and I'm just really lucky to have a piece of his and Don's work.

Rocking the HDS Exec today (HiCRI 200 lm NB40)











And my new little buddy that goes everywhere, the Sapphire


----------



## TyTEK (Apr 16, 2020)

jrgold said:


> Man, that light is so grailish [emoji16]
> 
> My carry today was to help liven up the stay at home boredom a little. Just got home from a walk and man I love the tint of whatever 219b bin Vinh uses
> 
> ...




That is such a great shot! Love the Vinh-candy!! :twothumbs


----------



## TyTEK (Apr 16, 2020)

ven said:


> Pocket rocket ti of Daniels today, 219b 4000k 9080 with h17f by CRX




:huh: me like...


----------



## jrgold (Apr 16, 2020)

TyTEK said:


> That is such a great shot! Love the Vinh-candy!! :twothumbs



Thank you kind sir [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2020)

Yes TyTEK, I feel exactly the same with the Tarik and Don collaboration .


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2020)

Novatac 219b 4000k


----------



## TyTEK (Apr 16, 2020)

MDC 1xAA 219BV2 for today


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 16, 2020)

That’s nice! 

I wish they’d do another drop of these


----------



## ven (Apr 17, 2020)

Little 47 turbo with xpl HI 4k


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 17, 2020)

Those look really nice

I’ve thought about picking one up for the wife


----------



## ven (Apr 17, 2020)

They are a fun little light wicky, smaller than a thumb! Pack a punch to. The xpl HI mod really gives it a nice 4000k beam. The little ti one is even smaller

All 3 running on 16340 fuel tanks


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 17, 2020)

Had to put that beauty in the middle in there huh ven? [emoji23]


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 17, 2020)

A oldie but goodie


----------



## ven (Apr 17, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> Had to put that beauty in the middle in there huh ven? [emoji23]






Well you can get an idea on how small, when you get your HDS


----------



## jrgold (Apr 17, 2020)

Fish 14 said:


> A oldie but goodie



Old reliable. Is that a sparkys tool bag in the background?






E70 with E to C, 6p head with incandescent p60. Because why not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 17, 2020)

JR, that a AWP


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 17, 2020)

Md2, trying out a new clip


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 17, 2020)

That’s an Or?


----------



## jrgold (Apr 17, 2020)

Fish 14 said:


> JR, that a AWP



Thought so, you an electrician? Blue tape was throwing me off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgold (Apr 17, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> That’s an Or?



The e70 body is, head is surefire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 17, 2020)

Gotcha 


Should’ve clarified or quoted the post. 

Was making sure that was an or OR clip . Because I like the way that looks 

Your setup is great as well Jr. Nothing beats a Incan tint [emoji1305]


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 17, 2020)

jrgold said:


> Thought so, you an electrician? Blue tape was throwing me off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, along with many other trades


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 17, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> That’s an Or?


It is


----------



## jrgold (Apr 17, 2020)

Fish 14 said:


> Yes, along with many other trades



Nice, I was a carpenter for years, I miss it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luipermom (Apr 17, 2020)

The Olight i3E-Cu EOS. I absolutely love it...


----------



## TyTEK (Apr 17, 2020)

Trusty Malkoff MD2 with an Oveready v5 triple while I putter around the house today


----------



## TyTEK (Apr 17, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> That’s nice!
> 
> I wish they’d do another drop of these




Yeah, if they do another run I'm in for at least one more as well.


----------



## ven (Apr 17, 2020)

Perfection!!!


----------



## jrgold (Apr 17, 2020)

Really fun seeing the md2 with the amber secondary. Sounds like they are updating them with a new release soon, looking forward to it. v6!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 17, 2020)

Agreed^^

Very nice


----------



## TyTEK (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks guys! I love Malkoff and Oveready, so the only thing I could think to do was combine them, lol!

Here's another one with it's little brother joining on my rather dusty desk.


----------



## TyTEK (Apr 17, 2020)

jrgold said:


> Really fun seeing the md2 with the amber secondary. Sounds like they are updating them with a new release soon, looking forward to it. v6!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



v6!?!?! :huh:


----------



## ven (Apr 18, 2020)

Too much malkoff to resist todays light





OR mule


----------



## ven (Apr 18, 2020)

Right the MD2 is too big for today, so going tiny(for me) with a AAA goodie










219b 4000k surrounded by cu goodness


----------



## bigburly912 (Apr 18, 2020)

If that is the reylight special run copper tool I’m carrying the exact same one today


----------



## ven (Apr 18, 2020)

It is the TOOL bigburly of mine, starts medium 20lm, then low, high. With 47 clip, have the same in ti as well. I have given a few TOOLs away over last year, now i have 1 black 219b, ti 219b and cu 219b(not inc vinhs )


----------



## ven (Apr 19, 2020)

My other tac, 219c 5000k this time


----------



## tech25 (Apr 19, 2020)

Today I’m carrying an HDS rotary NLT 18650 body and playing with my Okluma DC1-H17f with 4K XPL-Hi. Just switched to the narrow flood optics.


----------



## jrgold (Apr 20, 2020)

Flood and throw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 20, 2020)

That oveready though [emoji51][emoji51] so nice!


----------



## jrgold (Apr 20, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> That oveready though [emoji51][emoji51] so nice!



Thanks bro. One of my most carried lights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luipermom (Apr 20, 2020)

Today I'm using a Lumintop EDC01. Nice, but not my favourite AAA flashlight.


----------



## jrgold (Apr 20, 2020)

luipermom said:


> Today I'm using a Lumintop EDC01. Nice, but not my favourite AAA flashlight.



That’s a clean looking little light!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 20, 2020)

22mm MALKOFF crenulated with a 61hot


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 22, 2020)

Rare custom xpl-7500 , 11000k thrower 

1 million lumen output on a single AA


----------



## Stoneking (Apr 22, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> Rare custom xpl-7500 , 11000k thrower
> 
> 1 million lumen output on a single AA



I will give you all the money for this!!


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh man I don’t know . I had to put my house up for collateral for this thing 

It’s super rare


----------



## SteveRogers (Apr 22, 2020)

Combination of the Oveready Boss70 and the E35


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 22, 2020)

Lol it ain’t THAT rare


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 22, 2020)

[emoji50] I’ve been scammed!!!


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 22, 2020)

😂😂😂 unless you have the extremely rare. Carbonite Battery model yes.


----------



## Stoneking (Apr 22, 2020)

Love the tritium slots around the bezel!


----------



## TyTEK (Apr 23, 2020)

BOSS 35 Brassite for today


----------



## ven (Apr 24, 2020)

Cool BOSS

Speaking of big output small size, here is an ickle E triple


----------



## TyTEK (Apr 24, 2020)

ven said:


> Cool BOSS
> 
> Speaking of big output small size, here is an ickle E triple



Wow! Those are awesome ven! :bow:


----------



## ven (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Timothybil (Apr 24, 2020)

Depends on which pair of pants. My black jeans have a Lumintop Tool 2.0 AA with a 14500 cell. My sweats have my sturdy old Streamlight Microstream that I have had for I don't know how long. I have a couple Sofirn BLF C01S AAA lights that will probably rotate in with these, although one will be on my keychain.


----------



## TyTEK (Apr 24, 2020)

Malkoff today


----------



## jrgold (Apr 24, 2020)

TyTEK said:


> Malkoff today



We match today 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Apr 25, 2020)

An oldie but with a CRX 219c 4k swap, made it a great little pocket light


----------



## Purplepineapple (Apr 25, 2020)

Currently carry a d4v2 ti that I heat treated with a propane torch and polished with 0000 steel wool. I have a a d4v2 ti head with w2 emitters coming soon to complete my mod.


----------



## jrgold (Apr 26, 2020)

Going on my walk, a little pocket heavy







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Apr 26, 2020)

That man has deep pockets

Love the big malk


----------



## ven (Apr 26, 2020)

Still all this time on my fav zebra, possibly the lowest output zebra as well in 18650 guise. It with the luxeon T 5000k (iirc 85 CRI which is high CRI back then, maybe not as much today) 320 beautiful lumens OTF. If you like/love HDS typical beam, you will like/love this!. All in a similar size package to, yet 18650 not 16340 tank.




Luxeon T




Between a rock and a hard place


----------



## desert.snake (Apr 26, 2020)

Nocatac spa120. Great notch, nice to hold.


----------



## ven (Apr 26, 2020)

Agree 100% desert.snake, 16340 is my fav EDC form factor, the little tac(well not that little i guess) are a perfect size. As much as i like AAA lights, i just dont feel like i am holding a flashlight. Away from zebra, most 18650 lights tend to be a little big for general pocket carry. 16340 hits the spot nicely.


----------



## desert.snake (Apr 26, 2020)

ven said:


> Agree 100% desert.snake, 16340 is my fav EDC form factor, the little tac(well not that little i guess) are a perfect size. As much as i like AAA lights, i just dont feel like i am holding a flashlight. Away from zebra, most 18650 lights tend to be a little big for general pocket carry. 16340 hits the spot nicely.



True, great size and capacity 

I recently bought here for my friend at his request SF Y300, before I gave it away, I had a couple of days to play with him. It has the same length as Novatac / HDS. A friend sent yesterday a comparison photo of the Y300 and E1B. He is extremely pleased.











He rather feels a slight increase in mass than the thickness of the flashlight + he does not roll. I also feel the same way and understand roughly how people feel using Coolfall, Synergy and other halves folded flashlight. Reminiscent of old lamp lights on AA, which are folded 3 times (3*AA or 1*3(L)R12) and electrotoothbrushes braun (2*AA):






The only thing I don’t like about folded lights is that the batteries in chain are arranged in series, so in emergency situations there may be a loss of time figuring out which side to insert which battery or to reopen and rearrange correctly. If make a case so that 2 * 123 are parallel both mechanically and in an electrical circuit, that is, they were inserted through the back like cartridges of a double-barreled gun. Then there will never be an error when inserting + you can use only 1 battery (with reduced time of life). I remember Fenix had a similar model for 2 parallel 18650 and Noctigon Meteor M43 for 4 parallel 18650, but this Fenix is discontinued, with the M43 too big.


----------



## LedTed (Apr 26, 2020)

jrgold said:


> Since you’re a Fw3a fan, are you thinking about getting a kr4? I’m tempted, hopefully the switch isn’t as finicky
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry, I didn’t see this logical question till today.

I actually have a KR4 on its way to me. I had the same concern about the button actuation until I deduced that the KR4 uses a “clicky” switch over the FW3X’s “membrane” switch. Especially because I haven’t found much by the way of reviews on the KR4, I will update the group after I have had a chance to check out the KR4.


----------



## ven (Apr 27, 2020)

2020 sucks, i want a different decade to pocket light my night


----------



## jrgold (Apr 28, 2020)

LedTed said:


> Sorry, I didn’t see this logical question till today.
> 
> I actually have a KR4 on its way to me. I had the same concern about the button actuation until I deduced that the KR4 uses a “clicky” switch over the FW3X’s “membrane” switch. Especially because I haven’t found much by the way of reviews on the KR4, I will update the group after I have had a chance to check out the KR4.



That’s good news. I’m interested, even more so when the e21a comes out. I just hope someone can come up with an alternative clip. 



ven said:


> 2020 sucks, i want a different decade to pocket light my night



I think you have enough great lights from the past to last through the decade


----------



## jrgold (Apr 28, 2020)

Ti Lan for me today







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Apr 28, 2020)

D25c ti with a nichia transplant


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 28, 2020)

I found a bunch of these in my basement, don't know to much about them. I just remember buying them at the local army surplus store some time back for$20 each.


----------



## ven (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## ven (Apr 29, 2020)

Had been using my gold tac 219c, for changing a battery





But today carry the defender with 319a single mode


----------



## MB320 (Apr 29, 2020)

Zebralight SC64w HI for me as usual. Never ceases to amaze the amount of opportunities to use it throughout the day!


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 29, 2020)

Small sebenza 31 and my tool AA Nichia


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 29, 2020)

That's a good looking knife. Now I want one


----------



## ven (Apr 29, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> Small sebenza 31 and my tool AA Nichia



Love the set up wicky, i ponder a sebenza many times. But here in the UK we are limited and i dont really use one enough to justify..........mmmmm 

Anyway, i spot a G, get a pic uploaded
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?337671-What-watch-you-re-wearing/page47


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 29, 2020)

Perfect size edc folder 

And thanks I just uploaded a pic [emoji1688]


----------



## ven (Apr 29, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> Perfect size edc folder
> 
> And thanks I just uploaded a pic [emoji1688]




Thank you!


----------



## Lumen83 (Apr 30, 2020)

My surefire EDCL1-T is always in my pocket. However, in quarantine I've also carried my 6P incan with a 6V lamp over a Pano 18650 and have been using that constantly for all of the tinkering I've been doing around the house.


----------



## ven (Apr 30, 2020)

Zebra today, the older xhp50 which i much prefer to the .2
If you love surefire, malkoff, HDS, Fenix, ntecore.....any flavour. Everyone should have a zebra at least in their little family. Fantastic(not perfect) little lights, awesome ano which IMO only the HA of surefire wins. In fact, many similarities in colour and robustness. 
sc600Fd III




1800lm of soft flood


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 30, 2020)

Nice ven! 

I have a few zebras on the way !


----------



## ven (Apr 30, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> Nice ven!
> 
> I have a few zebras on the way !




Niiiice! fantastic stuff, hope you enjoy them. They have a strong following, mainly love. Beauty for me is size, UI and ano. 18650 in a smaller package than a HDS 16340. 
This one has the very nice xhp35 4500k, hint of rosy in the very easy on the eye beam.


----------



## wicky998 (Apr 30, 2020)

I have a 63w coming in too 

I forgot the emitter and temp on it


----------



## ven (May 1, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> I have a 63w coming in too
> 
> I forgot the emitter and temp on it



Nice, i have that, its 4500k and xhp35 HD. Its very nice, mine has a hint of rosy to it, not a million miles from some of the rosy 219b flavours. More flood bias, a little wall of useful light.


----------



## ven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## wicky998 (May 4, 2020)

Y’all listen to green day??



Skylumen modded Olight s2r2
Benchmade 940 
AA chip [emoji110]🏼


----------



## ven (May 4, 2020)

Awesome wicky, well done:rock:

Little trio of light write slice


----------



## knucklegary (May 4, 2020)

PK PL2 & Spyderco Yojimbo2


----------



## ven (May 4, 2020)

:rock:


----------



## Fish 14 (May 4, 2020)

I'm my pocket/belt from the time I wake up till the time I go to bed.


----------



## knucklegary (May 4, 2020)

That's a lot of hardware fish 👍


----------



## Fish 14 (May 4, 2020)

knucklegary said:


> That's a lot of hardware fish [emoji106]


It's better to have it and not need it, then to need it and not have it


----------



## wicky998 (May 4, 2020)

Fish 14 said:


> I'm my pocket/belt from the time I wake up till the time I go to bed.



That 22.3 is sweeeeettt! [emoji1364]


----------



## Fish 14 (May 4, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> That 22.3 is sweeeeettt! [emoji1364]


Holding the 61 hot. One of a kind


----------



## wicky998 (May 4, 2020)

That’s nice man . Great job [emoji1364]


----------



## wicky998 (May 5, 2020)

Added some silver hardware and a new lanyard to the sebenza .

Loving this zebralight a lot!


----------



## ven (May 5, 2020)

Congrats on the zebra, cool little lights for sure. So compact, trick UI and decent output. I am a fan of the HA ano, one of my fav's with surefire HA .


----------



## aginthelaw (May 5, 2020)

got a battery junction coin cell battery flashlight as a free gift from one of my many jaunts to their store. have had my basketball shorts on since i'm out of work but gotta have a light.


----------



## ven (May 6, 2020)

Pics mr law........pics You must have:thinking: 500+ flashlights, we need pics:twothumbs


----------



## ven (May 7, 2020)




----------



## wicky998 (May 7, 2020)




----------



## jrgold (May 7, 2020)

Really loving this set up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14 (May 7, 2020)

4L in a md1.5


----------



## wicky998 (May 7, 2020)

Fish 14 said:


> 4L in a md1.5



Looks around the same size a mdc 1xaa huh fish? 


And is that a small key ring on your clip?


----------



## Fish 14 (May 7, 2020)

About the same size, that's just a piece of spring steel turned around a 1/4 stock of round bar.


----------



## wicky998 (May 7, 2020)

Nice [emoji1417]


----------



## Johnbeck180 (May 10, 2020)

HDS Hi CRI. Goes with me everywhere. Have a wonderful day everyone.





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180 (May 10, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> Added some silver hardware and a new lanyard to the sebenza .
> 
> Loving this zebralight a lot!


How do you like the CR Sabenza? Been thinking about getting on myself. Worth it? Nice Zebra as well.[emoji106][emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998 (May 10, 2020)

Johnbeck180 said:


> How do you like the CR Sabenza? Been thinking about getting on myself. Worth it? Nice Zebra as well.[emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk



Oh man very nice! Worth every penny. Built like a tank 

Thank you! [emoji1688]


----------



## Johnbeck180 (May 10, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> Oh man very nice! Worth every penny. Built like a tank
> 
> Thank you! [emoji1688]


Awesome! Thanks man[emoji106] Literal been contemplating this purchase for years lol. Ok, now back to lights in the pocket. 

Your welcome!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (May 10, 2020)

Cooly and xhp35 HI neutral


----------



## jrgold (May 10, 2020)

ven said:


> Cooly and xhp35 HI neutral



Never seen a light like that, absolutely love it. Almost looks like a weird sea creature [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (May 11, 2020)

Fivemega cooly, 26650 fed jrgold. Great host for heat dissipation when using high output p60's.

pd35vn for pocket carry today


----------



## Vemice (May 11, 2020)

Today is the Peak Eiger raw aluminum Mule. Beautiful warm 3200K High CRI.


----------



## ven (May 12, 2020)




----------



## ven (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Fish 14 (May 13, 2020)

Cren md2 with a HOT.


----------



## scout24 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## jrgold (May 13, 2020)

D4vn w/ W2 quad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (May 14, 2020)

219b protected by sapphire


----------



## dave19113 (May 14, 2020)

*






Nothing crazy, TLR6 weapon light and ProTac 1L-1AA​*


----------



## Fish 14 (May 14, 2020)

How you liking that 43?


----------



## dave19113 (May 15, 2020)

Fish 14 said:


> How you liking that 43?




*Love it!!!! Especially now that I have the Shield arms 15 mags. I still have my g19 but the 43x is my EDC.

Have about 5k through it with no issues
*


----------



## lion504 (May 15, 2020)

ven said:


> 219b protected by sapphire



219B 4000k 9080?


----------



## ven (May 15, 2020)

lion504 said:


> 219B 4000k 9080?



9050 afaik, the earlier run a couple of years back.


----------



## ven (May 15, 2020)

219b 5000k triple


----------



## LedTed (May 17, 2020)

LedTed said:


> (REDACTED)
> I will update the group after I have had a chance to check out the KR4.



I’ve had my Emisar K4R for two days-and-nights now, so I’m ready to share first impressions.

The KR4 is a little bigger than a LumenTop FW3A: taller, thicker, and heavier. But than again, the KR4 is a quad emitter and the FW3A is a triple emitter. Speaking of emitters, the KR4 has greater LED choices than the FW3A.

I work with electronics, in a production environment, for a living. My professional opinion is that the: build, design, and production qualities of the KR4 are superior to those of the FW3A.

That’s not to say the KR4 is a perfect handheld flashlight, or the perfect flashlight for me. I prefer the triple over the quad. The clip of the KR4 is a little oversized and loose. And, though I’ve had no accidental activations, the switch is a little too easy for me to activate. Lastly, the KR4 came without a spare o-ring for the lens. According to Hank, the proper replacement is “26*1.2mm”. Though he didn’t recommend a material or hardness in durometer.

I really like the grip texture of the KR4 over the smooth body of the FW3A; whose knurling is ineffective. I l-o-v-e the secondary RGB LEDs of the KR4. I believe those indicator LEDs to alone have more functions than a HDS flashlight. I really appreciate that the indicator LEDs can be configured in lockout mode as well. This only adds usability to the two stage momentarily output of the primary LEDs; when the light is in lockout mode. Due in no small part to the broad variety of emitter choices, the the KR4 is quite configureable as well. The clip can easily be exchanging for the included lanyard ring. Bye-the-bye, a good quality lanyard is also included with the KR4’s purchase price. And, due to the added girth of the KR4’s body, it tail-stands a little better than the FW3A. On the other end, a SS bezel is available for both flashlights; though I wish each had shallow edge scallops.

I hardly notice the FW3A clipped in my pocket. Whereas, I noticed the KR4 every time I sat down, but not when kneeling.

I don’t know of any possible plans for a triple emitter version of the KR4 - a KR3. All-in-all, I hope Hank makes a deep carry clip for his Emisar KR4. That will make it my new daily work EDC. I do know the possibility of LT making a single emitter Andúril 14500 flashlight; which could take over my dedicated flashlight pocket. In that case, the KR4 being easy to locate in the dark by its secondary LEDs, would be relighted to at-the-ready duty near the fuse box.

Time will tell.


----------



## LedTed (May 17, 2020)

jrgold said:


> Since you’re a Fw3a fan, are you thinking about getting a kr4? I’m tempted, hopefully the switch isn’t as finicky
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I had trouble finding a review on the KR4. So far I can only add first impressions.

I’ve had my Emisar K4R for two days-and-nights now, so I’m ready to share first impressions.

The KR4 is a little bigger than a LumenTop FW3A: taller, thicker, and heavier. But than again, the KR4 is a quad emitter and the FW3A is a triple emitter. Speaking of emitters, the KR4 has greater LED choices than the FW3A.

I work with electronics, in a production environment, for a living. My professional opinion is that the: build, design, and production qualities of the KR4 are superior to those of the FW3A.

That’s not to say the KR4 is a perfect handheld flashlight, or the perfect flashlight for me. I prefer the triple over the quad. The clip of the KR4 is a little oversized and loose. And, though I’ve had no accidental activations, the switch is a little too easy for me to activate. Lastly, the KR4 came without a spare o-ring for the lens. According to Hank, the proper replacement is “26*1.2mm”. Though he didn’t recommend a material or hardness in durometer.

I really like the grip texture of the KR4 over the smooth body of the FW3A; whose knurling is ineffective. I l-o-v-e the secondary RGB LEDs of the KR4. I believe those indicator LEDs to alone have more functions than a HDS flashlight. I really appreciate that the indicator LEDs can be configured in lockout mode as well. This only adds usability to the two stage momentarily output of the primary LEDs; when the light is in lockout mode. Due in no small part to the broad variety of emitter choices, the the KR4 is quite configureable as well. The clip can easily be exchanging for the included lanyard ring. Bye-the-bye, a good quality lanyard is also included with the KR4’s purchase price. And, due to the added girth of the KR4’s body, it tail-stands a little better than the FW3A. On the other end, a SS bezel is available for both flashlights; though I wish each had shallow edge scallops.

I hardly notice the FW3A clipped in my pocket. Whereas, I noticed the KR4 every time I sat down, but not when kneeling.

I don’t know of any possible plans for a triple emitter version of the KR4 - a KR3. All-in-all, I hope Hank makes a deep carry clip for his Emisar KR4. That will make it my new daily work EDC. I do know the possibility of LT making a single emitter Andúril 14500 flashlight; which could take over my dedicated flashlight pocket. In that case, the KR4 being easy to locate in the dark by its secondary LEDs, would be relighted to at-the-ready duty near the fuse box.

Time will tell.


----------



## jrgold (May 17, 2020)

LedTed said:


> I had trouble finding a review on the KR4. So far I can only add first impressions.
> 
> I’ve had my Emisar K4R for two days-and-nights now, so I’m ready to share first impressions.
> 
> ...



Excellent write up, thank you! I agree aux lights are more than just bling. I have them on my d4v2’s and find them very useful. The battery voltage mode is great and being able to find your light quickly is important. The only thing that holds me back on the kr4 is that dang clip. Once there’s a replacement for it I’ll dive in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LedTed (May 17, 2020)

jrgold said:


> (REDACTED)The only thing that holds me back on the kr4 is that dang clip. Once there’s a replacement for it I’ll dive in.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hank does have plans, for a deep carry clip, for the KR4.


----------



## Sos24 (May 17, 2020)

HDS Rotary in Natural Aluminum with High Noon emitter.


----------



## Fish 14 (May 17, 2020)

Crenulated 22.3 head on a md2 running A HOT. and cope snuff


----------



## Jeffg0330 (May 17, 2020)

HDS EDC rotary high CRI 4000K. Now I gotta figure out how to post pics....rookies


----------



## scout24 (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Slumber (May 18, 2020)

Clicky 250 at work tonight.


----------



## nbp (May 19, 2020)

HDS Clicky N170


----------



## Jeffg0330 (May 21, 2020)

[/URL]8E363455-B70A-4C0C-B779-3706139ABC36 by Jeff Goldberg, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ven (May 21, 2020)

xpl HI 4k amber


----------



## ven (May 21, 2020)

Jeffg0330 said:


> [/URL]8E363455-B70A-4C0C-B779-3706139ABC36 by Jeff Goldberg, on Flickr[/IMG]




A picture says 1000 words, jeff is a man who knows his ****:twothumbs


----------



## ven (May 21, 2020)

scout24 said:


>




Love it

The 18650 BOSS is about perfect balance for me. As much as i love 16340(hds) and 18350 fuel tanks, 18650 is full of more light.


----------



## Fish 14 (May 21, 2020)

Jeffg0330 said:


> [/URL]8E363455-B70A-4C0C-B779-3706139ABC36 by Jeff Goldberg, on Flickr[/IMG]


What optic is that?


----------



## Kingz (May 26, 2020)

Olight M2K Warrior Pro


----------



## jrgold (May 29, 2020)

Deadwood Huckleberry, cwf dragon, Samsung 351d 4K, Anubis camo, IR secondaries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbp (May 29, 2020)

Constantly since it arrived.


----------



## Slumber (May 30, 2020)

I've got this with a Malkoff M60W and 3 primaries in my cargo pocket today.


----------



## jrgold (May 30, 2020)

Slumber Pass said:


> I've got this with a Malkoff M60W and 3 primaries in my cargo pocket today.



i need to add an elzetta to my collection. i really like the head profile on them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted (Jun 2, 2020)

Just my newest favorite little light, the Aurora A4 Ti.


----------



## RedLED (Jun 2, 2020)

Today, and for the last 10 1/2 years...my McGiz Haiku.


----------



## Fish 14 (Jun 3, 2020)

Dwhite 1.5 running a hot


----------



## Scimmy (Aug 7, 2020)

They look great and a Zebra is certainly one that I'm interested in buying at the moment


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 13, 2020)

My one and only full day off of the week from my two full-time jobs. So.... nothing.

Lately a SureFire Tactican. Great light in every way (unless you need throw).


----------



## boo5ted (Sep 18, 2020)

My newest light, Sinner 18350RM


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 10, 2020)

Today I am carrying a humble Maglite led solitaire.


----------



## aginthelaw (Oct 11, 2020)

Went on a hike today. Looking for stuff that fluoresces or luminesces


----------



## nottefonda (Oct 15, 2020)

I carry a Streamlight PROTAC90 double fuel (AA+CR123A) in my Vertx essential bag.


----------



## tech25 (Oct 15, 2020)

HDS NLT and Surefire incan e2e.


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 17, 2020)

Today I am carrying a Surefire e1bmv,and a Fenix E12 v2.


----------



## wayben (Oct 17, 2020)

Lumintop Tool AA 2.0 Copper


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Oct 17, 2020)

Tool AA 2.0. Went to the local outdoors supplies shop to get a new 18650 and happened upon some 14500s. One impulse buy later (lol), I'm taking them for a spin on the only light of mine that takes them. 

I'm especially liking the lowest mode, it's just at my favourite brightness level (10 to 30 lumens) and the runtime (at least stated) ain't half bad.


----------



## ven (Oct 18, 2020)

219b m61 with hi/lo


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 18, 2020)

A Fenix E01 v2 because I woke at 4:30am and did not want to wake the talking bird. Mrs Fixer took off with my warm yuji'd Sofirm C01 and I've not seen it since. So it's the V2 until I can steal the C01 back from her. 
First world problems.


----------



## caelyx (Oct 31, 2020)

Was using an HDS SS40 Rotary 18650 before when I was running errands. I'm finding that I like warmer colour temps more and more - anything above about 6000k after sunset gives me a headache. 

Now that I'm home for the evening, the Surefire 6P is in my pocket.


----------



## wayben (Oct 31, 2020)

A Lumintop Tool AA in copper. Working on getting a nice patina on it.


----------



## Vemice (Oct 31, 2020)

Prometheus beta-qrv2-titanium.


----------



## 1996alnl2 (Oct 31, 2020)

Today I'm carrying my 2009 SureFire L1 Digital Lumimax. Love this little light. Every now and then I always go back to this classic when I want to forget about these silly lumen wars between the manufacturers. I enjoy that old school TIR optic beam.


----------



## archimedes (Oct 31, 2020)

1996alnl2 said:


> Today I'm carrying my 2009 SureFire L1 Digital Lumimax. Love this little light....



I concur ...






Reminds me to to grab one of these for next week


----------



## ZacMD (Nov 3, 2020)

The tiniest of the bunch, klarus mix6 ti... switching to the fw3t for the dog walk later...


----------



## Hatchet5 (Nov 21, 2020)

Today i carry a new Surefire E1B-MV Backup and a Olight I3T EOS in TAN


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 24, 2020)

Among the usual ones, a Klarus Mi7 being EDCed for weeks now for testing and evaluation. Will be posting a review of it on my NGMonocrom YouTube channel in a few days. (Honestly, wouldn't have even bothered creating the channel in the first place if there were channels that did genuinely honest reviews of products. Everything on my channel is bought and paid for by me. I get zero free stuff.)


----------



## wayben (Nov 25, 2020)

Today it's a Mechforce Mechtorch in copper. Working on building a nice patina. 1300 lumens from 3 Nichia 219c's.


----------



## LED61 (Dec 1, 2020)

My tiny Olight 1R EOS never leaves my pocket in the keychain.


----------



## Vemice (Dec 1, 2020)

ToolVn Ti.


----------



## nosuchagency (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## dmattaponi (Dec 2, 2020)

Thrunite T10 II


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluemantra (Dec 2, 2020)

Oveready BOSS 70


----------



## TorchBear (Dec 29, 2020)

Nothing in my pocket right now, but I have a little 10180 powered Sofirn SC01 around my neck on a stainless curb chain.


----------



## parang (Jan 24, 2021)

At the very least, I EDC the Olight i3E on my key-chain(s)... In my pocket  

But my most minimalist gear is a Trigalight tritium light. It's like 0.03 lumens.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 28, 2021)

600 Lumens Streamlight Polytac 2xCR123 flashlight with the long, bezel-up only carry-clip. 

Some might hate me for saying it, but it has taken over night shift duty at my security job from my SureFire Tactician. Just a much more useful beam with actual throw built in. Ironically, bought the SL just to experiment with. Didn't think much of it, initially. Boy was I wrong! 

It's almost perfect. I do wish the head was a bit narrower, the clip quite a bit tighter, and the whole thing made out of aluminum. But *that* light literally doesn't exist.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Jan 28, 2021)

Convoy M2 SST20. As per the weekly challenge, I'm only allowed throwers, and thanks to its "P60 host" proportions, it feels good both in hand and in the pocket.


----------



## Vemice (Jan 28, 2021)

Trying out the new little guy; TINI2.


----------



## Tasky (Jan 28, 2021)

Today I'm packing a Fenix E12 in the belt pouch and a Nitecore Tiki UV on the car key, but my 'fiddle light' is the only one actually in a pocket and is a Fenix E18R.


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 28, 2021)

Like the light (415 lumen version), HATE the afterthought clip...


----------



## parang (Feb 1, 2021)

Convoy S12 NW in the pocket, Olight i3E on the key-chain.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Feb 1, 2021)

Convoy M1, warm white XM-L2 7A. I missed this darn thing after two weeks of challenges!


----------



## Megalamuffin (Feb 8, 2021)

Surefire e1b original backup, surefire 6px tactical as my backup light, and a surefire sidekick on my keys. 

For years I just carried one light at a time and thought very little about it, but I’ve really been hit by this light bug lately.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Feb 9, 2021)

Darksucks Quark QK2A with 1AA body and a white eneloop.


----------



## kyliejourney (Feb 9, 2021)

Zeblight Floody Cool White Flashlight 
sounds very solid, agree?! recently purchased this item and am very satisfied! :thumbsup:


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 9, 2021)

Thrunite Ti3


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timothybil (Feb 10, 2021)

Sofirn C01S. Small enough for a keychain (AAA). The low mode of 10 lumens is just right for looking for keyholes, etc., without blowing one's night vision, and the 200 lumen high is great for finding one's way or searching for something in the immediate area. And the under $10 price is nice too.


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 11, 2021)

Today’s around the house edc


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Feb 11, 2021)

Good ol' Ti3. Mine is by far my most battered light, and it still puts out an awesome rosy beam with no imperfections.


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 12, 2021)

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Good ol' Ti3. Mine is by far my most battered light, and it still puts out an awesome rosy beam with no imperfections.



[emoji106]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten5three (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Megalamuffin (Feb 17, 2021)

I’m still carrying my surefire E1B backup and 6px tactical, great combo. My SF E1D defender came in over the weekend so I have to carry that as well to play around with. Really like it so far.


----------



## parang (Feb 18, 2021)

The Acebeam TK16 in black. I like the copper more, but the weight difference is significant. Might still buy the Cu later..


----------



## ten5three (Feb 18, 2021)

Bored and coated 6PX with a Nailbender SMO 4000K XPL 2-mode and Cryos/McClicky tailcap.


----------



## Mister S (Feb 20, 2021)

I like the way that came out.
Is that cerakote or something else?


----------



## ten5three (Feb 21, 2021)

Mister S said:


> I like the way that came out.
> Is that cerakote or something else?




Thank you. It’s Cerakote


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Feb 21, 2021)

At the moment,it's my brass Peak Eiger.


----------



## LeanBurn (Feb 21, 2021)

Thrunite TiS, and a Sofirn C01 on my keys, which are also in my pocket.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Feb 24, 2021)

Surefire 6px tactical and E1D defender, with a streamlight protac 1l-1aa doing most of the work. 

I don’t really use the 6px. I just like having a dependable backup that’s bright and has fresh batteries, ready to put out a lot of light at a moments notice. Right now that light is my 6px.


----------



## CanAm (Feb 24, 2021)

I have big pockets...


----------



## compton (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## ten5three (Mar 16, 2021)

compton said:


>



Nice! Haven’t seen a Longbow in awhile!


----------



## rhodiuman (Mar 16, 2021)

Streamlight 66608 rechargeable


----------



## ten5three (Mar 16, 2021)

200/5lm E2DL head from 2007 modded with H17Fx driver and a domeless 3500K XP-L Hi with a refocused stock Surefire TIR on a Lumens Factory E-series 18350 body, and Lumens Factory E-series SW01/McClicky


----------



## CanAm (Mar 19, 2021)

In my bag, not my pocket, but I'm rolling with a LumensFactory 18650 E-series/Malkoff NLL combo and a PM6 Incan today.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 20, 2021)

Timothybil said:


> Sofirn C01S. . . . . . The low mode of 10 lumens is just right . . . . , and the 200 lumen high is great for . . . . . .




I share your respect for this wonderful and handy little Gem of a flashlight !


BTW --
I really think the output levels are more like 3 or 4 Lumens, and 80 or 90 Lumens

< just sayin' . . . . >


Very Useful, indeed !

:thumbsup:


( _edited to add: unless perhaps you're running on 10440 Li-Ions ? ? ? _)


----------



## Vemice (Mar 20, 2021)

Peak Eiger Mule.


----------



## Sambob (Mar 20, 2021)

Sorry just lint, when I do pocket carry It's my Maglite solitaire(LED)..My EDC stays In a belt holster.
Don't like pocket carry, to much stuff In my pockets as It Is.


----------



## ten5three (Mar 22, 2021)

Lumens Factory E-series SWO1 tailcap w/ McClicky
Lumens Factory E-series 18350 body
Modded Surefire L2X head with domeless Hi CRI 3500K XP-L HI and H17Fx driver w/ lucidrv2 UI


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Mar 22, 2021)

Convoy S2+ SST20 2700K, now with a brand new recently arrived 30° TIR. Now it is an amazing little flooder.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Mar 25, 2021)

Fenix PD36R, surefire’s E1D, E1L and titan AAA, and an olight s1r II. You think I’m covered?


----------



## ten5three (Apr 2, 2021)

H17Fx / 3000K Domeless XP-L Hi Novatac


----------



## Roger Sully (Apr 2, 2021)

Just a little Lumens Factory Setup.


----------



## boo5ted (Apr 2, 2021)

Newest light, Prometheus Delta, Blue Label, stonewashed nickel, 219C 5K. Already swapped the green glow gasket for an aqua one. Think it matches the blue o-ring and switch button better than the green one it comes with.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Jun 9, 2021)

I was carrying the old 200 lumen surefire defender today, and got it in my head that maybe I could lego the head and tailcap on a single cell e1b. I tried this before and it didn’t work, but that was before I had some very long 880 MaH 16340’s. Well they worked with the old e2d head but only with the e1b tailcap. It’s not any brighter than the e1b head but it looks cool and gives me a rechargeable option.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Jun 11, 2021)

Carried my Convoy M1 around today while on a milk run. Didn't even use it, though.


----------



## VDR (Jun 11, 2021)

I have my Maglite solitaire most of the time with me, although I started carrying it in a different pocket, as before it was chained to the keys and developed a lot of ugly scratches. It's gunmetal gray in color.


----------



## 3_gun (Jun 27, 2021)

Today and everyday I wear pants w/belt Fenix E12 v2 paired with my Leatherman Surge


----------



## fuyume (Jun 30, 2021)

I’m a woman; most women’s clothing doesn’t have pockets, so I don’t ever carry a flashlight in my pockets, even if I happen to be wearing something with pockets. I have a small Martha Stewart zipper pouch in my handbag with my EDC survival kit, and that is where my flashlight lives.

As of this past week, my new EDC flashlight is a Fenix E12 v2.0.


----------



## aznsx (Jun 30, 2021)

fuyume said:


> I’m a woman; most women’s clothing doesn’t have pockets, so I don’t ever carry a flashlight in my pockets, even if I happen to be wearing something with pockets. I have a small Martha Stewart zipper pouch in my handbag with my EDC survival kit, and that is where my flashlight lives.
> 
> As of this past week, my new EDC flashlight is a Fenix E12 v2.0.



That qualifies just fine - both the carry and the light.


----------



## Light-saber (Jul 1, 2021)

fuyume said:


> I’m a woman; most women’s clothing doesn’t have pockets, so I don’t ever carry a flashlight in my pockets, even if I happen to be wearing something with pockets. I have a small Martha Stewart zipper pouch in my handbag with my EDC survival kit, and that is where my flashlight lives.
> 
> As of this past week, my new EDC flashlight is a Fenix E12 v2.0.



Fuyume, I also EDC a tiny zipper pouch (not Martha, though! ). I made a custom pocket caddy out of duct tape to carry my Fenix E05, Leatherman Squirt, Gerber Prybrid X, notepad, and Fisher mini space pen. The loaded caddy fits into the pouch. Very handy and compact!


----------



## Vemice (Jul 1, 2021)

Prometheus Beta Ti.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Jul 1, 2021)

Not today, but yesterday. Went to take my mother to the hospital and my Convoy M2 went with me. Perfect light for going out during the drought season.


----------



## fuyume (Jul 1, 2021)

The Martha Stewart pouch is solid black with two brass zippers, about 3" x 5", so you'd never know it was actually a Martha Stewart office supplies branded product. 

Inside the main compartment are:
Fenix E12 v2.0, extra AA battery
Victorinox Rambler SAK
Fisher Bullet Space Pen, gold titanium nitride
Bic mini Bic lighter
Dia-Sharp fine credit card sized diamond sharpener
a roll of Rolaids
Tweezerman Slant tweezers
a small nail file (better than the SAK one)
a couple of ponytail elastics
a paperclip
16 GB USB drive

In the front compartment is parking change and guitar picks.


----------



## Light-saber (Jul 1, 2021)

fuyume said:


> The Martha Stewart pouch is solid black with two brass zippers, about 3" x 5", so you'd never know it was actually a Martha Stewart office supplies branded product.



Fuyume, yours is a very nice collection of daily necessities! Do you have a photo of your pouch and contents?

Here is mine - compact and handy  :


----------



## Megalamuffin (Jul 2, 2021)

Currently I’m carrying my surefire e1b mv head and switch that I stuck on an e2d body, powered by a 3.7v 16650. I am hoping to get some nice regulated run time with this configuration. It makes for a nice looking light as well. In addition I always have my E1D defender.


----------



## RamBull (Jul 2, 2021)

My waist pack has the Acebeam L17 Green emitter, Noctigon KR1vn with white SBT90 in copper body and Noctigon KR1vn with red SBT90 in gray aluminum body.


----------



## boo5ted (Jul 3, 2021)

Newest light, the Hydra from JC Customs.


----------



## ELZ (Jul 8, 2021)

I always have an Elzetta with a M61W and a Peak Eiger.

Both have non-latching momentary switches.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Jul 9, 2021)

Would you believe if I said none? I went out downtown this morning for doctor stuff and completely forgot to pocket a light on the way out! 

Lucky me that I had a Lumintop Tool clipped to my undershirt or I would've had to give up half my flashaholic points


----------



## Roger Sully (Jul 9, 2021)

Jean-Luc, I was going to say you should get banned but the light clipped to the undershirt actually gets you extra points! 

I have my Nitecore SE on a chain around my neck and an EagTac D25C2 Mini in the pocket.


----------



## meddlecho (Jul 11, 2021)

Sigma Customs Nova


----------



## Megalamuffin (Aug 4, 2021)

Surefire E1D defender and the neat little orange baton 3.


----------



## cp2315 (Aug 5, 2021)

This copper beauty built from copper tube by a fellow member.


----------



## GadgetGeek (Aug 5, 2021)

Sipping coffee in the back yard with a Surefire EDCL2-T & Pelican L1 1130.

Edit: I have the bug light on too zapping mosquitoes.


----------



## GadgetGeek (Aug 7, 2021)

Fenix TK16 V2.0 in holster and Surefire Titan on keyring.


----------



## greatscoot (Aug 8, 2021)

McGizmo Haiku in a Thor's Leather Holster (sporting a 5000K XPL from the first M91 Group buy).


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Aug 8, 2021)

Grey Convoy S2+ (Nichia 219C 4000K, 7135x4, Biscotti). It's just a short trip to my brother's house during the day, don't need anything too powerful.


----------



## UnderPar (Aug 9, 2021)

Most of the time, its my old and reliable Zebralight SC63w


----------



## Megalamuffin (Aug 11, 2021)

Surefire e1d defender and a surefire e2d body with e1b mv head a tailcap, running on a 3.7v 16650.


----------



## parnass (Aug 18, 2021)

A 115 lumen Streamlight Protac 1AAA. I have the earlier 70 lumen version, too.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Aug 18, 2021)

Nothing much going on today. The most I could need a light for is to step out of my apartment before the staircase light (that operates on a motion sensor) turns on. For this kind of mundanity, a Lumintop EDC01 suffices.


----------



## 3_gun (Aug 23, 2021)

Dropped my old friend a Fenix LD10r5 in my pocket today. Couple of quick stops & PT on tap during daytime hours so light n low profile covers the bases.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Aug 23, 2021)

Weather here during daytime is 34ºC+ and humidity is very low, so I went out in shorts today. I carry all my stuff in pockets, so there's not much room for a light; as such, I eschewed 18650s for once and went with a Lumintop Tool AA w/14500.


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 23, 2021)

Been carrying the news generation elzetta alpha for a few days now. It’s a damn fine little light.Super bright on 16340’s!


----------



## scout24 (Aug 23, 2021)

HDS 200lm HCRI Clicky had pocket duty today.


----------



## scout24 (Aug 23, 2021)

cp2315 said:


> This copper beauty built from copper tube by a fellow member.
> View attachment 14396


Some detail would be cool. That's a sweet looking light. 👍


----------



## chip100t (Aug 24, 2021)

I have replaced my Fenix E18r with a sofirn sc21 for general edc, largely because when the sc21 is locked out the button works as momentary firefly. Very handy for around the house without having to keep unlocking and locking out everytime you need a little light for a few seconds here and there.


----------



## The Hawk (Aug 24, 2021)

Lumintop Tool AAA. I carry a spare AAA battery with it.


----------



## GoVegan (Aug 26, 2021)

My usual EDC:

- Key, with Fox 40 whistle and Fenix E01 (both been on the same Black Diamond keyring since 2011)
- HDS EDC LE (250, XP-G2) (carried mostly HDS since early 2018)
- Wallet (carried since 2008)
- Coin wallet (carried since 2008, so not carried nasty germ covered coins in my pocket for about 13 years)
- Sharpie
- Phone (obviously not in the image)

As you can probably see, I like things that last forever (or at least a very long time).
I have also carried a Goruck GR1 daily since 2018, which holds my most important EDC item which is my BPA free water bottle that I've used daily for over 10 years (eco friendly, and I've saved so much money never having to buy a drink when out, ever).



First thing I do after getting home is wipe down my phone with alcohol, been doing this everyday for over 10 years. So if anything looks wet, it is, as I usually also wash my EDC lights with soap everyday (even before Covid). For sure if I used them during the day.
Good habits to get into I'd say, as millions of people world wide also started doing the same and wiping down their phones daily about 18 months ago. lol

[Edit, just realized I've been (mostly) carrying that exact same Sharpie since 2011 too. Still writes perfectly, as hardly ever used.]


----------



## cp2315 (Aug 26, 2021)

scout24 said:


> Some detail would be cool. That's a sweet looking light



Sure Scout. Still in my pocket today.



This came to me from Pinkpanda a couple of months ago.
He built it from a piece of copper pipe. The process is described in a thread on BLF. Below are some pictures from the thread showing the process.


----------



## Ishango (Aug 26, 2021)

Today I had my old but still great V11R Mirage (in CR123A format) and the D25A MkII in my pockets.


----------



## parang (Aug 27, 2021)

Acebeam TK-16 and the Sofirn SC01 on the keychain.


----------



## 3oni (Oct 28, 2021)

Today's my second day with my Malkoff MD2 (M61N and hi/lo switch). I love the simplicity of this interface, and it's just an excellent light all around.


----------



## 3_gun (Oct 28, 2021)

E01v2 on keys, E12v2 in Surge sheath & E70 in my pocket


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Oct 28, 2021)

It's raining, so my outing tonight will 100% not involve my Convoy M2. I'll probably pick up the S2+ 219C.


----------



## Vemice (Oct 28, 2021)

Eiger with Nichia.


----------



## CHNeal (Oct 28, 2021)

Same as everyday…5700k Nichia Eiger.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Oct 29, 2021)

It’s very seldom that I don’t carry my surefire e1d and maratac brass aaa with nichia 219c. The maratac stays in my pocket organizer along with other edc items. I also have a warrior mini 2 today.


----------



## Slumber (Oct 29, 2021)

My "High Noon" Clicky. Used to change out the canister purge valve on my kids car.


----------



## CHNeal (Oct 30, 2021)

Slumber Pass said:


> View attachment 18909
> 
> My "High Noon" Clicky. Used to change out the canister purge valve on my kids car.


Quite possibly the best “ if you could only have one light” light there is. If I had to get rid of all but one it’s my High Noon exec that would be in my pocket.


----------



## 3oni (Nov 4, 2021)

The light beat its pocket clip to my mailbox, but I'll still be pocketing this one today: my new gen.2 Elzetta Alpha (A113). I picked it up as a smaller alternative to my Malkoff MD2 (pictured alongside the Alpha), as it shares that light's interface and ~15/~400 lumen modes.

It's exactly what I hoped it would be, and I'm looking forward to carrying it.


----------



## junkman (Nov 4, 2021)

Very original stuff over here


----------



## CHNeal (Nov 5, 2021)

MD3/M91T H/L got me to work on the trail at 0500 and the Eiger will get me thru a day in the office.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Nov 16, 2021)

Today I just have these two, surefire e1d and 6p with malkoff m61wll run by two orbtronic 880mah 16340’s. If I had to pick three favorite lights these would fill two of the slots.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Nov 16, 2021)

Convoy M1 and Lumintop Tool. Classic combo for running errands in town. I'd have the M2 if only the forecast hadn't predicted rain for today.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Nov 18, 2021)

Since I just got the sofirn I am carrying a trio today.






The sofirn shoots a nice little 4000k beam. No tint I have seen yet matches the wonderful malkoff 3000k though.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Nov 25, 2021)

Today I’m going with the E1D for my bright light and E1L for general purpose.


----------



## sambob223 (Nov 25, 2021)

Don't pocket carry I have a belt holster carrying a Atactical A1, don't like a lot of junk In my pockets.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Nov 25, 2021)

This lovely snuck its way into my shorts pocket this afternoon. 






SST20 2700K under a 30° TIR. My best "pseudo-incan" torch.


----------



## tech25 (Nov 25, 2021)

HDS Rotary NLT and Surefire with a lumens factory 18350 body and 3000k drop in.


----------



## CHNeal (Nov 25, 2021)

5700k Nichia Eiger and MD3/M91T


----------



## meddlecho (Nov 25, 2021)

Some e-series!


----------



## ledbetter (Nov 25, 2021)

M61hot


----------



## Megalamuffin (Nov 30, 2021)

The good ol 6P has an M61W in it today, accompanied by my first surefire the e1b mv and a new lumintop tool aa that I bought on sale just for the heck of it.


----------



## CHNeal (Nov 30, 2021)

not sure how but it appears I put a MD3/M91T in my pocket twice this morning.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Dec 3, 2021)

Still have the 6P with M61W and sometimes I like to put my E1D head on an eb2 body with the tactical switch. I love these simple switches. Reliable, no fuss, no thinking, it just works.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 7, 2021)

Lately I've added the Elzetta G123 to the daily carry.
The PR-1 is still the go to but the little G is so dang small clipping it to a pocket is easy. Plus it tailstands easily. 
The PL-2 still gets it done too.


----------



## tech25 (Dec 7, 2021)

Nice trio. THE PR-1 goes with me in my bag. Its a great little light. The levels are perfectly spaced and the beam shape is so useful. It’s a backup light that gets a lot of use. The sharp edges smoothed a bit and it still looks new.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Dec 8, 2021)

The old reliable combo. One 18650 main light (Convoy S2+) and one AAA backup (Lumintop Tool).


----------



## ledbetter (Dec 8, 2021)

The bare minimum.


----------



## Randy1956 (Dec 8, 2021)

Rovyvon A4 on keychain and an HDS Rotary.


----------



## kerneldrop (Dec 8, 2021)

Peak El Capitan (AA)


----------



## CHNeal (Dec 8, 2021)

Eiger


----------



## Vemice (Dec 8, 2021)

Eiger.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 9, 2021)

Found these in a jacket pocket today. 
First gen 2350 by Pelican and a Coast HP-1 with a eneloop pro in it.


----------



## CHNeal (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Dec 10, 2021)

Tools of the trade. 




I think I'm done carrying an 18650 at work for now. There's a Convoy S2 moonlighting as an auxiliary headlight (primary's a Lumintop B01) on my bike, but I can't be arsed to pocket carry it when I'm using my lights so little.


----------



## 3_gun (Dec 10, 2021)

Fenix e01v2 on key chain, Fenix e12v2 & main light of the day Sofirn sc31pro. The first 2 repeat just about any day I have pants on the 3rd {or 4th} depend on the days plan(s)


----------



## ledbetter (Dec 10, 2021)

Oldie but goody.


----------



## Vemice (Dec 10, 2021)

Swapped the brass Eiger for my raw aluminum Mule Eiger today.


----------



## aznsx (Dec 10, 2021)

ledbetter said:


> Oldie but goody.
> View attachment 20917


 Well, I see one thing labelled 'LED' and one labelled 'HID', but I can't identify either. I guess I'm pretty out-of-step here - but that's not unusual


----------



## Megalamuffin (Dec 10, 2021)

My 500 lumen e2d finally arrived, so I’ll be carrying it.


----------



## arKmm (Dec 11, 2021)

Despite owning many many lights, including some lovely custom pieces, the only thing I EDC is a Surefire Sidekick on my keys. Does everything I need in my every day life!


----------



## CanAm (Dec 18, 2021)

Incan LumensFactory 2e, all black, clicky switch.


----------



## CHNeal (Dec 18, 2021)

5000k Eiger and MD3/M91T. Pretty much my edc these days.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Dec 21, 2021)

Today is an outside work day, so I’m keeping it simple. The prometheus beta is pretty large and conspicuous for a keychain light, but it makes up for it by being a great light with an even greater quick detach system.


----------



## Flashlightmaster2021 (Dec 21, 2021)

jrgold said:


> Not looking for your entire collection, or all your edc stuff. Just what light(s) you have in your pocket today. I’ve got an e-35 on me today, with the OR E-Head throwy optic DIP 8
> 
> View attachment 14431
> 
> ...


thru nite t1. best edc ever


----------



## CHNeal (Dec 21, 2021)

Had an Eiger in my pocket all day at work and just got home from a concert with my girls so I had a MD3/M91T in my back pocket as well.


----------



## syga (Dec 28, 2021)

My current favorite for the last year. Not in my pocket but always in my holster

Convoy with 21700 battery


----------



## Megalamuffin (Dec 31, 2021)

Today I’ve gone with the E1D, 6P with M61W and a 16650, and the warm minimag. The mag is the only one I’ve used today.


----------



## CHNeal (Jan 1, 2022)

Same ol’ same ol‘…


----------



## Scuffer (Jan 3, 2022)

Today has been a mixed kind of day - out in jeans meant my Lumintop Tool AA V.2 came with me.

Went for a run so the Olight i3T EOS was popped into the pocket of my running vest.

Where my keys go, they take an Olight i1R 2 PRO with them.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Jan 4, 2022)

Going to work by car (place's got no water for some ungodly reason, and I work on a "no shower, no bike" basis), so today I decided to take an S2+ 219C for kicks. Don't think I'll make any serious use of it, but eh, flashaholics don't carry torches because they're _needed_, now do we?


----------



## Megalamuffin (Jan 5, 2022)

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Going to work by car (place's got no water for some ungodly reason, and I work on a "no shower, no bike" basis), so today I decided to take an S2+ 219C for kicks. Don't think I'll make any serious use of it, but eh, flashaholics don't carry torches because they're _needed_, now do we?



One is needed, rarely two, and probably never three, but that doesn’t stop me from carrying four.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Jan 7, 2022)

C2 with M61W, e2d and warm minimag. Great lights.


----------



## that nashville guy (Jan 14, 2022)

Sofirn IF25A


----------



## JimIslander (Jan 14, 2022)

It's always the same unless I'm camping or on a job site.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Jan 19, 2022)

It’s cold and windy today, so I’m staying warm with an E1B with M31W, C2 with M61W and the warm white minimag.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Jan 19, 2022)

Old faithful. Love this torch.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 19, 2022)

The cooyoo quantum. The one attached to my keys. LOL... the same one that has been in my pocket every day for the last five years or so.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Jan 21, 2022)

I’m trying out the lumens factory defender bezel on the C2. It’s definitely aggressive looking. It also has a fully round beam profile with a tiny bit more spill than the regular crenelated bezel from LF. 

The C2 is just the coolest light ever. I love that it can be configured a hundred different ways.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Jan 24, 2022)

C2 with M61WL and 16650, probably around 150 lumens or a tad more. Nice mode. E1B with vme and M31W, and the excellent prometheus beta on my keys as usual.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Feb 7, 2022)

Still going with the c2 and m61w and stock incan e2d. Also a microstream today.


----------



## dotCPF (Feb 7, 2022)

I've got and E2e w/ e2c adapter loaded with a P60vn LH351D 4k, and an HDS tac SS40 w/ SRB 

The E2e is my new favorite setup, even on a 16650. Runs great!


----------



## parnass (Feb 8, 2022)

Streamlight Protac 90.


----------



## Roger Sully (Feb 9, 2022)

Todays pairings


----------



## Poppy (Feb 9, 2022)

Roger Sully said:


> Todays pairings


Very nice sully, very nice.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Feb 10, 2022)

Sunny day today, so packed light to come to work. 




The Tool AA's got a 14500 in it, just in case I need more reach. Doubt it'll be necessary, but still.


----------



## desert.snake (Feb 10, 2022)

Loaded an alkaline battery, check the operating time


----------



## Poppy (Feb 10, 2022)

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Sunny day today, so packed light to come to work.
> View attachment 23796
> 
> The Tool AA's got a 14500 in it, just in case I need more reach. Doubt it'll be necessary, but still.


LOL... gotta be prepared! 
It's really nice that in a such a small package we can have a pair of lights that are so functional each in their own right.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Feb 10, 2022)

Poppy said:


> LOL... gotta be prepared!
> It's really nice that in a such a small package we can have a pair of lights that are so functional each in their own right.


Technology has come a very long way!


----------



## tech25 (Feb 10, 2022)

The tools are such underrated lights. I got one of the original AAs for my mother. I kinda want to take it back. No flashing modes just 3 we’ll spread levels.
I keep an AAA version with the magnetic tailcap on a lanyard in my car as a 2nd backup light.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Feb 11, 2022)

tech25 said:


> The tools are such underrated lights. I got one of the original AAs for my mother. I kinda want to take it back. No flashing modes just 3 we’ll spread levels.
> I keep an AAA version with the magnetic tailcap on a lanyard in my car as a 2nd backup light.


They are, though I explicitly waited for the Tool AA 2.0 to come out to purchase it. v1.0 had way too much mode overlap for my tastes.


----------



## Poppy (Feb 11, 2022)

@tech25, Do you really think they are underrated? It seems to me that they are fairly often recommended. I've often been tempted to get one due to recommendations, but I have lights that will do what they do, and don't need others. One thing that kind of discouraged me initially, was that they are relatively inexpensive. That was until I saw a number of people like you and @Jean-Luc Descarte speaking highly of them.

LOL... I may still get a set.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Feb 11, 2022)

The tool aa 2.0 is great. I bought one, and recently bought another with nichia. The regular one with the osram doesn’t have a great tint but is impressively bright.


----------



## tech25 (Feb 11, 2022)

@Poppy if you have others that do the same you might not NEED it. I don’t have many AA or AAA lights and find these are a great bang for the buck. 

I recently started carrying an AAA (CO1S) light in the back pocket of my Skinth pocket sheath. I might pick up an AAA tool with a nicer tint than what I now have. They are great for holding in my mouth for hands free use.


----------



## 3_gun (Feb 11, 2022)

Been at home a lot lately so I've been using small format (single aa, 123a ,16340) lights a lot. Today it's a tried n true Fenix LD12(17) w/14500 onboard


----------



## Poppy (Feb 11, 2022)

@tech25

These are within reach in a little drawer of my roll top desk, that I spend a lot of time at.

When I am out and about, my keys are with me, and my trusty CooYoo Quantum. I hate to say it but my back up is usually my cell phone, I just got a iPhone 13 with a (I think) 3500 mah battery. When not at home, I am usually in my car, or within 100 feet of it. In there there are other lights, and charging capability.

When going hands free, I usually have time to walk forty feet to get a headlamp.

I too only have a few AA and AAA lights, but a few is all that is necessary.

Top down,
a shorty convoy S2+
Three convoys S2+ (one a custom triple)
a Niteye MSC20
and a $15 rechargeable Rayovac from Walmart.
and a Thrunite 2C.

There are other convoys and lights in different locations around the house, and both cars.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Feb 12, 2022)

Megalamuffin said:


> The tool aa 2.0 is great. I bought one, and recently bought another with nichia. The regular one with the osram doesn’t have a great tint but is impressively bright.


Osram? I didn't know Lumintop used Osrams in the newer batches. (Mine came with an XP-L HD, which I should mention has pretty darn good tint for a cool white.)


----------



## Megalamuffin (Feb 12, 2022)

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Osram? I didn't know Lumintop used Osrams in the newer batches. (Mine came with an XP-L HD, which I should mention has pretty darn good tint for a cool white.)


I thought they used osrams in the aa 2.0 but don’t know for sure. Mine is greenish white with some blue and purple at the edges.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Feb 12, 2022)

I’m over at my dad’s garage today working on my bike. Pockets are loaded with the wurkkos fc11 4000k, the usual c2 with m61w and e1d with vme/m31w.


----------



## Vemice (Feb 13, 2022)

You guys have some big "pockets" here.
The little guys today.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 14, 2022)

ZL SC64w-Hi on beltloop, Sofin C01S in right front pocket, attached to a Victorinox Executive, Fenix E05 and oLight i1r2 Pro on keychain.


----------



## boo5ted (Feb 15, 2022)

Megalamuffin said:


> The tool aa 2.0 is great. I bought one, and recently bought another with nichia. The regular one with the osram doesn’t have a great tint but is impressively bright.





Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Osram? I didn't know Lumintop used Osrams in the newer batches. (Mine came with an XP-L HD, which I should mention has pretty darn good tint for a cool white.)





Megalamuffin said:


> I thought they used osrams in the aa 2.0 but don’t know for sure. Mine is greenish white with some blue and purple at the edges.




Tool 2.0 was only offered in Cree or Nichia emitters. The GT Nano comes with the Osram but it's a AAA/10440 sized light. The EDC AA is available with the Osram but it's a totally different light than the Tool 2.0.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Feb 21, 2022)

Still the usual c2/malkoff setup. I swapped to the sidekick for my keychain light for now and the main light today is a protac 1l-1aa using a surefire lfp123 rechargeable. I don’t use the streamlight a bunch but it’s a very cool light, good one to have around.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 21, 2022)

In my pocket right now? A red Microlight III CR2032 and a Maglite Solitaire 1AAA warm tint.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Feb 22, 2022)

Playing with incans today in the form of a minimag with acrylite lens and e2d/e1 lego.


----------



## sween1911 (Feb 22, 2022)

Megalamuffin said:


> Still the usual c2/malkoff setup. I swapped to the sidekick for my keychain light for now and the main light today is a protac 1l-1aa using a surefire lfp123 rechargeable. I don’t use the streamlight a bunch but it’s a very cool light, good one to have around.
> 
> View attachment 24258


Love that Streamlight! I picked up a Protac 1L-1AA to take on a business trip. Despite my love of my usual EDC, the well-worn and trusty Surefire L1, I liked the Streamlight's dual-fuel ability to use a AA or a CR123 if necessary and didn't want to take anything that might get confiscated or lost. Packs a lot of functionality and utility into a small package.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Feb 23, 2022)

We’ve hit another cold snap here in the weather moody state of oklahoma. It’s 16 degrees outside with ample sleet. I had to put the ol tire chains on the truck this morning. In addition to my malkoff’d c2 and e1d incan I brought the pd36r in case I need a hand warmer.


----------



## CanAm (Feb 23, 2022)

Lumens Factory 18650 E Body with a Malkoff VME/NLL combo today for some light home improvement work. Usually it's my backup work light, but I'm off for a bit.


----------



## Flynn's Arcade (Feb 24, 2022)

Fenix E16 .


----------



## Vemice (Feb 24, 2022)

Eiger Mule.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Feb 25, 2022)

It's Friday, so I have the right to party a bit 





This S2 (not S2+, mind) is one of my bike's two headlights. Love the narrow spill from the deep reflector, love it to bits.


----------



## Poppy (Feb 25, 2022)

@Jean-Luc Descarte how do you mount it to your bike?


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 25, 2022)

These two lights, since 2016.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Feb 25, 2022)

Poppy said:


> @Jean-Luc Descarte how do you mount it to your bike?








Universal handlebar mount. One of the best purchases I ever made.


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Feb 25, 2022)

Good old 6P with a Vinh triple Nichia 219b drop in and TIR.


----------



## Poppy (Feb 25, 2022)

Thanks @Jean-Luc Descarte 
I put a pair in my amazon shopping cart!


----------



## Megalamuffin (Feb 26, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> View attachment 24388
> These two lights, since 2016.



What are those?


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 26, 2022)

@Megalamuffin
PK Design Lab PR-1 (clipless) on the left fed by an Elzetta RCR.
On the right a PKDL PL-2 fed by an eneloop pro.



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/the-official-pkdl-thread.422909/


----------



## Pirate63 (Feb 26, 2022)

Lumintop Tool AA 2.0


----------



## Megalamuffin (Feb 28, 2022)

I got some additional boxes of cr123’s and I am ready to burn them up in the HO6. There’s a sf spares carrier in the truck (with a p60 just in case) and multiple batteries on me. Also carrying the e1d with vme/m31w.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Mar 3, 2022)

I got the e1 hyper throw head yesterday and it’s now placed on the e1d body. Awesome little unit.


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Mar 3, 2022)

MDC 3 mode neutral


----------



## nosuchagency (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## scalpel_ninja (Mar 6, 2022)

Trying out a FM Malkoff 1.5 with ZeroRes cap. Running an 18650 with hi/lo ring with M61N.


----------



## Tinkerer54 (Mar 6, 2022)

Streamlight ProTac 90X USB - 1000 lumens on high, supposed to be 65 lumen lowa, but looks more like 300 lumena. Currently powered by a 18650, but can also use two CR123A. I've found the 90 degree head very handy.


----------



## vicv (Mar 9, 2022)

Red LED Aviator with original MA-02


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Mar 9, 2022)

Tried to pocket the Convoy M1, but today's trousers are too tight and the flared head kept pressing right on my femur. Had to switch to the S2.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Mar 10, 2022)

Following up on the above, today I knew better and brought an S2+ Nichia. It's paired up with an LT Tool that I thought I'd lost, but found on the backseat of my car. No idea how it got there...


----------



## Megalamuffin (Mar 10, 2022)

Md2 with m91bw, e1 hyper and the sidekick. We are running gas in an attic today so I think the md2 will get plenty of use.


----------



## Flashlightmaster2021 (Mar 10, 2022)

My same thrunite t1 which is a flood beast.


----------



## Flashlightmaster2021 (Mar 10, 2022)

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Following up on the above, today I knew better and brought an S2+ Nichia. It's paired up with an LT Tool that I thought I'd lost, but found on the backseat of my car. No idea how it got there...


There is nothing better than finding something you thought you lost. Congrats and enjoy the light.


----------



## CanAm (Mar 12, 2022)

Doing some gardening on the deck as it got dark.  
LF E2 Incan. I've been using this or it's VME-equipped brother as my main light when not at work.


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Mar 12, 2022)

Very happy to finally receive and carry this today… no thanks to USPS…


----------



## Megalamuffin (Mar 15, 2022)

I used the MD2/M91bw set up for a few days and it was great, but I had to go back to my favorite the C2. I do wish there was a way to get a hi/lo ring on it though. Still using the m91bw but with a 16650. Defender is along as backup.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 15, 2022)

Just another work day carry. 
The tan thing is 2 pair of ear plugs in a what was once white Mark Martin carrying case. Next to that 2 flashdrives in a black carrying


----------



## kerneldrop (Mar 15, 2022)

AAA
XP-P 5700K


----------



## Megalamuffin (Mar 16, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> View attachment 25146
> 
> Just another work day carry.
> The tan thing is 2 pair of ear plugs in a what was once white Mark Martin carrying case. Next to that 2 flashdrives in a black carrying



It’s nice to see some truly used every day carry items as opposed to that always brand new stuff that people like to post on instagram and reddit for clout.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 16, 2022)

The chapstick is new……


----------



## Megalamuffin (Mar 16, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> The chapstick is new……



I don’t know about you but those things are always breaking on me before I get halfway through the tube.

Do you always carry two knives, or just at work?


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Mar 16, 2022)

Megalamuffin said:


> It’s nice to see some truly used every day carry items as opposed to that always brand new stuff that people like to post on instagram and reddit for clout.


You may like this thread, then


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 16, 2022)

Megalamuffin said:


> Do you always carry two knives, or just at work?


Just for work days or when doing yard work etc where a knife might be useful. Two is one afterall.


----------



## ledbetter (Mar 16, 2022)

Megalamuffin said:


> Do you always carry two knives, or just at work?


Always. One for the public, or those who don’t like or appreciate edged tools, usually a manbug on a keychain or old penknife, and then something more substantial, lately a McNees pm or a Spyderco endura.


----------



## chip100t (Mar 16, 2022)

I have decided I don’t want to be a collector for the sake of collecting things.
I have too much stuff as I have become a regular magpie.

So today carrying my defender in my pocket and Titan plus on my keys.


----------



## parnass (Mar 17, 2022)

Malkoff MDC 1xCR123 flashlight is what I carried today. Will wear a Surefire Titan Plus on a neck lanyard tonight.


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## sambob223 (Mar 17, 2022)

Surprisingly, just a Lumintop IYP365 stuffed Into a pants pocket


----------



## Megalamuffin (Mar 19, 2022)

Centurion with m61w as the main light and edcl1-t as backup. Just to play around with I also have the convoy s2+ with 3000k 219b.


----------



## Renthall (Mar 19, 2022)

scalpel_ninja said:


> View attachment 25240


What light is that?


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Mar 19, 2022)

Renthall said:


> What light is that?


Knight’s Armament Co version of the Elzetta Bravo light.


----------



## Pirate63 (Mar 19, 2022)

Convoy S2+, Lumintop Tool AA, and Civivi Ortis


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Mar 19, 2022)

Had a Convoy M2 while I went out for some groceries today. Bad idea — as soon as I was in the next borough over, I got rained on _hard. _And again as I was coming back. Luckily I went by car, the rains were extremely localised, and there was no need to pull it out. 

(For those that don't know, the M2 has a bezel config that is not waterproof at all.) 

Also, I found out that the Lumintop EDC01 readily accepts a Thrunite Ti3's pocket clip! Money!  Expect tales or even photos of that in my EDC kit.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Mar 22, 2022)

There’s a lot of good lights I enjoy and use, but when it comes down to it high quality, high durability and simplicity of operation just cant be beat. That’s why surefire and malkoff are my favorite, either by themselves or lego’d.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Mar 29, 2022)

Convoy S2+’s come with a pretty decent lanyard and I want to see if it holds up to use, so on the Z2 it went.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 29, 2022)

At my work a guy was trying to see inside a manhole but contrast between light and dark was pretty bold. Instinctively I reached in my pocket for a flashlight but……uh oh……I forgot my daily(s) today.

Sure 50 feet away my work truck had a Bones, an ML150, a few ML25's and others it was just weird, like a shift in the force had occured.

When I got to my desk later my nerves were calmed some when I saw……




these, but it just wasn't the same. 
So tomorrow I will put backup dailys in my truck.


----------



## Pirate63 (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## aznsx (Mar 29, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> ...uh oh……I forgot my daily(s) today.



I'm a bit older than you BYK, but good to know you're catching up with me

BTW: That ROV bowling pin light looks like it would be slicker'n' eel snot to hang on to out in the "mud and the blood and the beer".


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 29, 2022)

It's slick alright AZ,
To the left was my companies attempt to satisfy my flashaholic-ism. To the right a 37 lumen Solitaire. The one on the left is a 9 LED number some might mistake for a UV lamp 'cause the beam is so dang blue.





At home another one next to another company issue light that is actually not a bad little rescue light if you have it in arms reach when your car goes under water and your seat belt is stuck. Note the removable glass breaker tailcap reveals a seat belt cutter tool.

Anyway, tomorrow I'll have my daily's (Lord willing) and backup EDC's.


----------



## Robert Crayton (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Megalamuffin (Apr 1, 2022)

The more I use it the more I love the edcl1-t. Just a fantastic light that’s dang bright on high and actually very useful on low. I also just got a xeno bezel ring for the Z2, which really classes it up over the plastic factory one.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Apr 3, 2022)

Went with these today. The e2d has a 150 lumen bulb in it from LF.


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Apr 3, 2022)

This has been in my pocket daily for weeks now.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Apr 6, 2022)

This combo reminds me a lot of when I got into proper flashaholism back in late 2014. Back then I toted a Thrunite TN12 and a Ti3 for backup.

That pocket clip on the EDC01 is an extra from when I ordered another Ti3 some 6 years ago. And it fits _like a glove. _


----------



## tango44 (Apr 6, 2022)

Cloud Defensive MCH micro on me right now!


----------



## tango44 (Apr 6, 2022)

W


scalpel_ninja said:


> View attachment 25909
> 
> This has been in my pocket daily for weeks now


What light is that?
Thank you.


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Apr 6, 2022)

tango44 said:


> What light is that?


Knight’s Armament “Knight Light”


----------



## Megalamuffin (Apr 9, 2022)

Going out of town this weekend with a C2 m61w and baton 3 519a in my pocket.






And in the bag I have others; pd36r, E1 hyper throw head on e1b body with z68 tailcap and an original E1B. Also an SC1 and the baton 3 charging case.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Apr 24, 2022)

E2 executive at the races.


----------



## troutpool (Apr 24, 2022)

Reylight Pineapple mini (AAA) in titanium.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Apr 24, 2022)

Nichia S2+ today, backed by the EDC01. Very low-profile combo.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Apr 29, 2022)

Just got this md3 body and am using it with m61t and hi/low ring. Flashlight and a whopping unit all in one.


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Apr 29, 2022)

Newest member of the family.


----------



## boo5ted (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Apr 29, 2022)

Pocketed the "headlight S2" today, because why not. Bike's at the shop and all my gear is in the car, so might as well. 

Currently on a burger night out with the Nichia S2+ on my leg.


----------



## boo5ted (Apr 30, 2022)

Two of my new favorite lights.


----------



## Megalamuffin (May 4, 2022)

Still carrying the malkoff md3/m91bw and first day with my new SF stiletto.


----------



## Msf (May 4, 2022)

HDS Executive 325 lumen X-PL


----------



## whill44 (May 4, 2022)

Msf said:


> HDS Executive 325 lumen X-PL
> View attachment 27323



Like your clip



https://flic.kr/p/


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (May 5, 2022)

S2+ today, the SST20 2700K one with 30º TIR. It has a few artifacts since the emitter is so small, but they're easy to ignore in real use. Plus it gives me that retro incan light vibe that I enjoy.


----------



## Megalamuffin (May 16, 2022)

I couldn’t leave the house without a good old fashioned bulb light today.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (May 17, 2022)

We're having a cold snap this week, so I have a coat with plenty of pocket space. Perfect for bringing the old M1 along just for fun.


----------



## NutSAK (May 17, 2022)

MDC/VME M61NL SST-20
Eiger SW40 219B #4 power (15 lumen)


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (May 18, 2022)

Cold day, warm torches.


----------



## Msf (May 18, 2022)

Enjoying my Surefire T1A Titan. Maybe it’s not that bright and I could wish for a warmer tint, but it has the best u/i of any light I own. Only my HDS Rotary and Jetbeam RRT-01 are in the same league for dialing in just the right amount of lumens.


----------



## chip100t (May 18, 2022)

My mdc123 and Titan plus.


----------



## Vemice (May 18, 2022)

TINI 2 Ti.


----------



## aebaldridge (May 23, 2022)

Surefire e1L Outdoorsman with the KX1b head. The perfect 1 cell light for me.


----------



## Megalamuffin (May 30, 2022)

Surefire’s, C2 with m61n and E1l outdoorsman.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Jun 1, 2022)

Like @kerneldrop once said, carrying large is a lifestyle. 😁


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 1, 2022)

Megalamuffin said:


> Like @kerneldrop once said, carrying large is a lifestyle. 😁



The lifestyles calls you, you don't call it.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Jun 4, 2022)

Surefire c3 with m91bn and malkoff md2 with m61wl.


----------



## chip100t (Jun 4, 2022)

Mdc and Titan for back up.


----------



## Vimespolly (Jun 4, 2022)

Convoy S21A with SFT40 and a Thrum switchback on it


----------



## Jchang76 (Jun 4, 2022)

Pflex! Can we commoners get some more pflex please! 219c but not like any other c's I've seen. That sounds weird but it works... plus 5700 219b in a ti preon on the neck for daytime tasks


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 5, 2022)

Nothing. It's Sunday and I'm still in my jammies. But you can bet your sweet bippy I have a multitude of lighting tools not far away. 
I'm a flashaholic afterall.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Jun 5, 2022)

At home this Sunday, chilling and enjoying a well-deserved vacation. The apartment is small and cozy, the day is clear and there's plenty of sunlight reflected into my flat. Still got a Convoy S2 just for the heck of it.


----------



## tech25 (Jun 8, 2022)

To change things up a bit, I took my PK-PR1 instead of my usual HDS rotary. I also have an AAA light and a ZL H51fw in my bag.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 9, 2022)

Left pocket:
PR-1, nail clippers (for wire strippers), Gerber knife, chapstick and lunch money.
Right pocket:
PL-2, ear plugs, Gerber knife, (2) flashdrives, pay phone money (also doubles as screwdrivers)


----------



## Megalamuffin (Jun 9, 2022)

Same two lights at work, but today and yesterday the c3 has a malkoff M61WL. It lasts 4 hours on two 17500’s.


----------



## 3oni (Jun 9, 2022)

With many lights in between, I've finally come full circle from my first true EDC, the SC62w I bought in 2016, to the light that arrived in the mail today and went straight into my pocket, an SC64c LE.


----------



## aznsx (Jun 9, 2022)

3oni said:


> With many lights in between, I've finally come full circle from my first true EDC, the SC52w I bought in 2016, to the light that arrived in the mail today and went straight into my pocket, an SC64c LE.



If that happened to me, given all the $ I've spent in the last 6 years, it would probably freak me out a little.....but as soon as I recovered from freakin', I'd likely order another light identical to it asap - just in case


----------



## 3oni (Jun 9, 2022)

aznsx said:


> If that happened to me, given all the $ I've spent in the last 6 years, it would probably freak me out a little.....but as soon as I recovered from freakin', I'd likely order another light identical to it asap - just in case


Oh, the journey's been fun, and a lot of what I've learned along the way has made me appreciate 18650 Zebralights even more than I originally did. 

Plus it's not an endpoint. Who knows what I'll be carrying next year?


----------



## Megalamuffin (Jun 13, 2022)

Can’t decide on two at the moment so I have three in my pockets. Md3/m91bn, c3/m61w and md1/m61wl.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Jun 21, 2022)

S2+ with 219b sw30 and the mighty malkoff md3/m91bn. The sw30 has got to be my favorite emitter, it’s just so pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## cp2315 (Jun 27, 2022)

Fenix E12 v2
Surefire 6P customer by Pflexpro


----------



## Trout River (Jun 27, 2022)

Malkoff...


----------



## desert.snake (Jun 27, 2022)

aaa battery is attracted to a magnet


----------



## Megalamuffin (Jul 9, 2022)

Surefire C3 with malkoff m91bw and surefire sidekick on my keys, along with a sofirn sp10 pro.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Jul 18, 2022)

Possibly the most versatile combo, zebra sc64c and malkoff md3/m91bn hi/low.


----------



## tech25 (Jul 18, 2022)

Megalamuffin said:


> Possibly the most versatile combo, zebra sc64c and malkoff md3/m91bn hi/low.


I was using a similar combo the other day. Same Malkoff with a ZL H600fc. I added a convoy C8 for throw and had my HDS on me as well.


----------



## 340pd (Jul 18, 2022)

Brass Maratac aaa for the last five years


----------



## greatscoot (Jul 19, 2022)

Copper and Current Hinton. Not my pic..


----------



## vadimax (Jul 20, 2022)

Once you do not specify what pockets count I include my bag pockets as well


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 20, 2022)

Bit of cheating.
But we'll allow it.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Aug 11, 2022)

Malkoff md2/m61t and zebra sc64c.


----------



## Slumber (Aug 11, 2022)

Clicky & M61T


----------



## 3_gun (Aug 11, 2022)

Sofirn SD05, solid light & the clip for the IF25 works on this light too


----------



## tech25 (Aug 15, 2022)

First time in a long time that I didn’t carry my HDS NLT. 

Today I have my PK-PR1 and new to me- 4sevens Quark tactical with AA body. I set the tightened mode similar to the PR1s medium and the loosened similar to the PR1s low.

Love the quark, going to add this to my rotation with the HDS back in its EDC spot.


----------



## jz6342 (Aug 19, 2022)

Just a simple Streamlight 1L/1AA


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 19, 2022)

jz6342 said:


> Just a simple Streamlight 1L/1AA
> View attachment 31077


Personal favorite of mine. It's both my favorite single-CR123 light *~and~* my favorite single-AA light. (Plus, in a pinch, I have found you can run it on a single-AAA battery too. But not ideal.)


----------



## Slumber (Aug 19, 2022)

Day trip/hotel carry...G2X Tactical single mode converted to Pro style dual mode with a little pencil graphite.


----------



## desert.snake (Aug 20, 2022)

Slumber said:


> Day trip/hotel carry...G2X Tactical single mode converted to Pro style dual mode with a little pencil graphite.
> View attachment 31106



Tell me please, what kind of pencil did you use? I tried Kohinoor 2B, 4B, 6B for these purposes, and there was no result.


----------



## Slumber (Aug 20, 2022)

desert.snake said:


> Tell me please, what kind of pencil did you use? I tried Kohinoor 2B, 4B, 6B for these purposes, and there was no result.


I used a simple mechanical pencil lead. If I had to guess, it's probably close to 2B. I colored in the area around the broken trace wire and dumped out any loose particles.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Sep 15, 2022)

Some classics, the mighty C3 with equally mighty malkoff m91bn and e2 with lumens factory 90 lumen bulb that runs on a 3.7v li-ion.


----------



## Sabrewulf (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Megalamuffin (Dec 6, 2022)

Malkoff md2 with m61t hi/low and mcbob zebra sc700d. Good stuff.


----------



## jz6342 (Dec 7, 2022)

I'm so boring - same Rovyvon A1x


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Dec 7, 2022)

Elzetta Bravo with M61N and hi/lo tail. 






I like Malkoff’s hi/lo head, but there’s something unsettling to me about carrying a light with the head not always tightened down if I want to keep it ready in low position.

Elzetta’s tail cap with the Thyrm clip and O-ring (placed as @fulee9999 suggested) makes for a fully functional hi/lo, solid feel even with it in low mode, and a nice visual/tactile mode indicator from where the clip points. 

Low:





High:


----------



## Shorttime (Dec 10, 2022)

Bonus knife content (so I can double-post the picture!)







Yeah, I know. Coast doesn't get a lot of love, but there's something to be said for a light that's just there for utility purposes. It's the right size, simple UI, good color, good pocket clip, and (shrugs), I had a gift card.....


----------



## jz6342 (Dec 11, 2022)

Shorttime said:


> Bonus knife content (so I can double-post the picture!)
> 
> View attachment 36020
> 
> ...


I just recently added a Streamlight Microstream to my daily carry. Sometimes I just don't need a HUGE amount of light😉


----------



## Shorttime (Dec 11, 2022)

jz6342 said:


> I just recently added a Streamlight Microstream to my daily carry. Sometimes I just don't need a HUGE amount of light😉



Agreed. Sometimes, more light is the opposite of what you want! At nose-touching distances, my 250 Lumens of Pro-Tac is way too much! Right tool for the job, again. 

The Microstream was one I looked at. Streamlights are just about Goldilocks in every way, but I confess, I hate their pocket clip. Coast makes a good pocket clip, so here we are.


----------



## diablo2424 (Friday at 12:25 PM)

boo5ted said:


> View attachment 27031
> 
> 
> Two of my new favorite lights.


What is that "bullet" style (quick disconnect?) keychain piece connecting the Aurora A4 to your key ring? I need one of those!


----------



## boo5ted (Friday at 8:11 PM)

diablo2424 said:


> What is that "bullet" style (quick disconnect?) keychain piece connecting the Aurora A4 to your key ring? I need one of those!











BMQR .380™


The BMQR .380™ is a magnetic quick release for your keychain modeled after a .380 caliber bullet. The BMQR .380™ works in conjunction with our FREEKey™ Slim System allowing you to quickly swap out car keys without the hassle of a traditional keyring. The BMQR .380™ was derived from the original...




www.exotac.com


----------

